# Smoking Chicken Wings



## a hooligan (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking for some advice here regarding smoking chicken wings and I have a few questions. First, should it be whole wings or wings that have been broken down to the drum and flat, or would it be just as easy to purchase the drums and flats already separated? Next, what type of wood? I don't want to over power the wings with too much smoke, yet I want that distinct smokiness there. Time and temp, how long and how hot? I plan on finishing the wings in a deep fryer to get them crispy, but I don't want to over cook them. Lastly, is it better to use peanut oil when frying versus canola?

One last thing, should I try marinading them or am I shoving too much flavor into these bites?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 3, 2017)

Scarbelly wings! (use searchbar)

Edit:

Ok... here is the link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style

You wont be disappointed!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

We did some smoked wings in a bradley a little while back. They ended up with a great flavor and fell off the bone. They were in a sauce for last part of it, Don't think I would do that again...... Bunch of guys standing around with beers after work...... Sometimes it works and sometimes.... oh well.


----------



## swinefan (Feb 17, 2017)

I like to think my smoked wings are one of the best things I do on a grill or smoker.  Here is my recipe:

I buy whole wings and manually separate them with kitchen shears.  

Marinade overnight in Italian dressing (whatever marinade you want will work, but I don't really go for flavor here just something to keep them juicy).  

season- I typically use a layer of salt/pepper/garlic and then Killer Hogs THE BBQ RUB (use any rub you want, I like to get a little color on mine with something reddish).  I will also often use some cayenne pepper or some Slap Yo Mama Extra Hot for some heat.  

Smoke at 250 minimum.  I often either push it to 300 (or above), or make sure they are on the top rack of my Backwoods Party.  My Backwoods top rack often gets hot enough to get them crispy, so I will rotate them around to make sure they all get the crispy love up top.  My Camp Chef typically will not crisp them, hence the back up plan below.

I have also historically put them on the grill at the end for 5 minutes ish which works great if they arn't crisp enough from your smoker.

I usually glaze them at the end with whatever sauce I am using (hot, teryaki, thai chili- personal fave- or BBQ).  Depending on time I sometimes sauce them and place them back on the smoker/grill for 10-15 min, sometimes I just take them off and sauce them.  Both have worked out great for me.

Usually takes between 90 min and 2 hours, but go by look and temp.  If your smoker just won't get them crispy, as some of mine will not, slap them on your grill.  You won't need a fryer trust me, they will be incredible.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 17, 2017)

Check out the poultry section in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index

I prefer whole wings over pieces.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 17, 2017)

Whole vs pieces is your choice. 

I brine them over night. Then apply a rub and smoke at 300. Then the last 45 minutes I apply whatever sauce I am using unless im smo-frying.


----------

